# Missing threads



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I was looking for Dutch_scotts Journal cant seem to find it even using the search button anyone else having problems since the update or has he just deleted it?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/121682-dutch-scotts-training-thread.html


----------

